# Some advice please re a forum member...



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A forum member contacted me to say that he had an item for sale and would I like to buy it from him, after we agreed a price he said that he would send it off on a certain day which was fine by me. I am not in any hurry for this item and as I wanted this delivered to work I suggested that the following Monday would be OK for sending so that it wouldn't be delivered on a Saturday. That was three weeks ago now. I paid him by cheque but said that if he liked he needn't send it off until it was cleared but he said that because he had dealt with me before then he felt that he could trust me.

As I have just said, I am in no hurry for this item and I made that quite clear at the beginning but I would like to know when he had posted it so that I can keep an eye open for it at work. I PM'd him to find out what had happened and he said that there had been a mix up and he would take care of it and post it out the following day - that was about a week and a half ago.

I have now PM'd him several times to find out what is going on but the last two PM's have been read by him but not replied to. Unfortuantly I have no other contact for him other than PM.

So the advice I need is what do I do next? The really annoying thing is that he is not keeping me informed, I haven't a clue if he has posted it or not because he is now not replying to my last two PM's, I really wouldn't mind if he came up front and said that he has had problems getting it out to me for whatever reason - just so long as I knew.

I'm not the sort of person who likes getting into a conflict situation unless I really have to so I don't want a heavy handed approach from this at this stage. I forgot to say the value of the item was Â£150.00. Maybe it will turn up today. :?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Graham


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

PM Him, Advise you will name and shame and take further action if he doesn't tell you what is going on. If he reads this PM but doesn't reply then follow up on your promise.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> PM Him, Advise you will name and shame and take further action if he doesn't tell you what is going on. If he reads this PM but doesn't reply then follow up on your promise.


Must agree.
Think you've been pretty cool about it. 8) Quite a few members would have gone nuclear ape shit by now. :twisted: 
If they don't reply to your PM then you can post asking for XXXXXX to contact you.
Then you'll have done a name and shame without saying anything else.  
John.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Graham, PM'd

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Be sure that he is not ill, away, or otherwise distracted before loosening off any exocets...

COD next time :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> Be sure that he is not ill, away, or otherwise distracted before loosening off any exocets...
> 
> COD next time :wink:


I am taking all that into consideration Gary but if he is able to read the last two PM's I've sent him (they have gone from my 'out' folder) then you would think that he could spare a minute with just a quick, simple reply to let me know what's going on - that's all I ask at this stage.

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Be sure that he is not ill, away, or otherwise distracted before loosening off any exocets...
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Be sure that he is not ill, away, or otherwise distracted before loosening off any exocets...
> ...


Graham

A lot of people have had forum access issues recently, I could read PMs on my PDA but don't like replying as it takes forever. I would go to log in on my PC (or my work PC, or my laptop) and just couldn't get on to the site, if I could then I couldn't log in! So there are instances where people can read PMs but not reply! Also, are you sure the user hasn't had his PMs disabled? Might be worth asking someone with the power to check!

As others have mentioned, there may be extenuating circumstances, but I agree with you, if he has time to log in and read a message then he has time to hit reply and quickly say why he hasn't sent it / been in touch.

I had a similar situation where someone was reading PMs, but not replying, turned out his wife was sick. As much as I felt bad, about his wife being sick, it didn't stop him logging in to read emails and posting messages! Have you searched to see if he has been posting at all in the past couple of weeks?

Hope it turns up!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

elrao said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


He doesn't post too often on here now but his last post was on the 15th of this month which coincides with the last PM he sent to me as well so it could figure that he is away on holiday or something.

I really don't think he is trying to pull a fast one (or hope not anyway) I just think that something has happened whereby it's got cocked up somewhere along the line - I just wish I knew though!

Anyway, thanks for all the help pepes.

Graham


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Graham, PM'd
> 
> Dave


Might have known it was you Dave!! :wink:


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

NAME AND SHAME :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Really fucks me off i buy and sell thing on various forums and i find it rude when you can blatently see that someone has been online yet does not respond to your pm's.....
Had a similar thing happen to me a couple of weeks ago and i emailed a member of the admin for the forum and he contaced the bloke and all was sorted!!! He was avoiding sending me a Â£10 cheque FFS!!!! Even though i had sent the item out to him the day after he said he wanted it, some people's "word" is not quie that unfortunatly!!

Also i can vouch for graham being a good bloke as i have bought a couple of bits from him


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I've just sent another PM to him again asking what the problem is so I guess I'll just have to wait and see if he just reads it again or actually replies. If he doesn't reply this time then I guess that will confirm that I'll be Â£150.00 out of pocket.

I shan't be doing this again in a hurry I can tell you.

Graham


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok Graham I'll confess. I just can't bring myself to deflate her yet to put in the post. Having so much fun in my last few 'shots'.

Promise to deflate tonight, post tomorrow and you will have her for the Bank Holiday.

To say sorry I'll post her special little 12v portable inflator free of charge.

Sorry...

:wink:

Sorry to hear, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> Ok Graham I'll confess. I just can't bring myself to deflate her yet to put in the post. Having so much fun in my last few 'shots'.
> 
> Promise to deflate tonight, post tomorrow and you will have her for the Bank Holiday.
> 
> ...


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

John C said:


> Ok Graham I'll confess. I just can't bring myself to deflate her yet to put in the post. Having so much fun in my last few 'shots'.
> 
> Promise to deflate tonight, post tomorrow and you will have her for the Bank Holiday.
> 
> ...


That made me chuckle John, thanks.

I can just imagine my wifes face as I unwrap the parcel to find this self-inflating 'Toy' becoming full size. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Graham if the item does not turn up shortly threaten with full exposure on the forum that should do the trick


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

what are the rules about getting the twat banned :x


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I really don't want to get the guy banned from the forum just yet and I'm not even sure that he would be bothered about that anyway, he's not replied to the last to PM's I sent him, I sent him another yesterday and I'll wait until he either reads it or I hear nothing from him by Wednesday, if nothing happens by Wednesday then I shall have no alternative to start proceedings against him I guess but I really don't want to let it get to that stage if I can help it.

Obviously I have all the PM's I have received from him and the ones I sent so I'm at least covered there but I want to give him every chance to rectify the situation first but I think Wednesday is the deadline - that will then be nearly a month since he first contacted me and I think a month is long enough even allowing for holidays, sickness or things going wrong with picking up or deliveries. I don't think I can be fairer than that.

Graham


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Graham

Just a thought mate, but as someone put earlier about having problems pulling up the forum, let alone getting in to reading PM's, this 'person' (to put it polite) may be hovering around on one of the 'other' TT-sites.

Maybe it'll be worth having a glance on the 'others' to see if he's a member on one off them.

PS. note to moderators - this is not me trying to shove off out TTF members over to another site....I know the issues that have happened lately, and swear that I'm nothing to do with them. I just think, and hope, it could be the answer to Grahams probs  :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

G

Let me know how you get on. If you draw a blank I'll take the appropriate action re the forum.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks Kev. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well it's now Tuesday and still no item and no replies from my last three PM's :twisted: :twisted:

I can only think he's gone away on holiday or business as for not replying. Anyway, I'll give him until tomorrow night and if nothing turns up or he doesn't reply then first thing Thursday I will have to start procedings against him I guess.

What a pain in the arse and something I didn't expect from a forum member - especially from him as I've dealt with him before.

Graham


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't forget to name and shame him / her so as to save other graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

robokn said:


> Don't forget to name and shame him / her so as to save other graham


Oh I will, don't worry about that!

I've just got to make sure that I've given him every oppertunity to reply, contact me or whatever before I take that last step. I still feel even now that he has not taken me for a ride over this. I still get the feeling that he thinks it would have been delivered to me by now and has gone away on holiday or something and is thinking nothing of it - which of course could be the case. BUT, without him reading my PM's or even this thread then he's not likely to know what the bleeding hell is happening.

What I do know is that if I had sent anything, I would make sure that a) they had received it and b) he/she was satisfied with it.

Graham


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

any updates?? :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> any updates?? :roll:


Only to say that I've sent my last PM to him today saying to phone me urgently and gave him my work, home and mobile numbers. Needless to say he hasn't replied or read it or the previous one. :?

Graham


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

name and shame we think :wink:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

if you sent him a cheque then presumably you have his address? you could write to him instead of using PM.

i dare say, if it's not too far, you could also just pay him a visit for a polite word ... might take up a saturday, but take a mate and make a day of it, not suggesting you get aggro, but if you turn up on his doorstep it'll be harder for him to ignore you.

failing that you could always approach the police, explain the situation, and request that they send someone round to speak to him ... not sure if they can get involved in what might just be a civil dispute but it'd be worth asking.

also, you could try getting in touch with your bank to explain the situation, and see what they have to say about it.

just reckon that if I'd lost Â£150 and PMing wasn't work i'd be looking at other avenues to get the matter resolved.

it's a poor show that he's not responded to your PMs in any form ... how well established a member is he, would anyone else know him ... i think it's time you named him so more people can be wary ... you never know, someone might live in his home town and be prepared to knock on his door for you.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

if he's in aberdeen me and kammytt will pay him a visit for you!! :twisted:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

chrisabdn said:


> if he's in aberdeen me and kammytt will pay him a visit for you!! :twisted:


just give me a shout chris 

ps were takin the mk1...... ive seen your wheels and we need to make a macho entrance :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > if he's in aberdeen me and kammytt will pay him a visit for you!! :twisted:
> ...


ha ha! yes, fair enough!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > chrisabdn said:
> ...


So so nasty but yet the point is fair  What did Mrs L have to say :?:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No where near Aberdeen but thanks anyway. :wink:

I did pay by cheque and the Â£150 went out of my account on the 12th of this month. :twisted:

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

In response to this and a few other issues that have cropped up recently, the forum 'For Sale' rules have now been updated.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

but does that mean anyone is going to follow them though :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> but does that mean anyone is going to follow them though :roll:


The moderators will be enforcing them strictly, so if anybody abuses the rules the appropriate action will be taken.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I still want to make it quite clear that up to this stage I am not accusing this guy of ripping me off and that all I wanted was some advice of what to do given the situation which indeed all of you have done and I thank you for that.

I would hate to think that he thinks that everything is fine while he is on holiday or away somewhere and that I'm accusing him of stitching me up on this thread because I'm not - yet. The item could be lost in the delivery system somewhere and he doesn't know it but there has to be a time (tomorrow night) when I shall say enough is enough and I shall post on here all the details so you are aware of who I'm dealing with if nothing else.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, thats his time up now. I'm on holiday today but I phoned into work to see if it had been delivered but it hasn't and to be honest I wasn't expecting to be.

I will now be drafting him a letter and sending it to him recorded delivery for him to sign for, I shall be asking him for a full refund of my money within 48hrs.

I guess this is where it's going to turn nasty but I hope not.

Thanks to you all for all your advice and opinions on this plus all the PM's I've had as well.

I'll keep you informed of any progress (or not as the case may be).

Graham


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so who is it then graham? :roll:


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

unless the guy has left the planet this is a clear case of theft and deception - refer to the Theft Act 1968 or just google it ...

http://www.lawteacher.net/PDF/TA 1968.pdf

hope you sort it :x


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Do you know, even now I still can't believe that he has stitched me up. In the back of my mind I still think that he may have sent this off to me and then gone on business or holiday not knowing what has happened.

I know that some would think I'm foolish thinking this and maybe would have reacted sooner or indeed in a different way but something just doesn't sound like he has done a runner (to me anyway).

However, to cover myself I have written a letter to him and will be sending it off tomorrow Recorded Delivery.

Graham


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont think your foolish Graham.
I think your a gentleman who wants to think the best of someone, nothing wrong with that!

Send the letter "special delivery" not "recorded", recorded is worthless.


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Got to sympathise with you here Graham.

I'm going through a bit of hasstle with a forum member over something I've bought (yet again!!!)

I had trouble with recieving something from a forum member a while ago and they just kept my money, stopped replying to me and never sent the goods.

Same thing is happening to me again! I paid for an item from a forum member about 3 weeks ago and now he's stopped replying to my messages and hasn't sent the item!

Gutted that I'm experiencing this more often than not with forum members, really makes me feel dissappointed and let down by what is otherwise a great forum community!

Steve.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

steve o said:


> Got to sympathise with you here Graham.
> 
> I'm going through a bit of hasstle with a forum member over something I've bought (yet again!!!)
> 
> ...


Steve, can you please let me know which forum member this is, via PM?

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I didn't want it to get to this stage and I was holding off for as long as could but having still no responses to my PM's and obviously no item turning up, I have now resorted to sending him a letter to be signed for stating that I wish to have my money back.

What will happen now is in the lap of the Gods I guess but I can almost put money on it that he will come back saying that he has been on holiday and thought that it had been posted off OK and that I would have received it by now or that he has sent it off and has a signature for it to prove it. All I know is that I've paid him Â£150 for something I haven't got.

Either way, I could do without this kind of $hit at the moment. I cannot believe some peoples irresponsibility's and don't care attitude.

Got to stop before this gets sent to the Flame section. :twisted: :twisted:

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

steve o & LoveiTT,

Unfortunately it would appear that you are both having problems with the same member. I would recommend getting in touch with each other to see if you can help each other to get this resolved. I will also PM the user advising him of the action the forum can take.

Please keep me informed and I can assure you that the appropriate action will be taken.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well done kev :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

steve o said:


> Got to sympathise with you here Graham.
> 
> I'm going through a bit of hasstle with a forum member over something I've bought (yet again!!!)
> 
> ...


Steve, you have PM.

Graham


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> steve o & LoveiTT,
> 
> Unfortunately it would appear that you are both having problems with the same member. I would recommend getting in touch with each other to see if you can help each other to get this resolved. I will also PM the user advising him of the action the forum can take.
> 
> Please keep me informed and I can assure you that the appropriate action will be taken.


Nice to see the interests of forum members are being looked after again.

Well done Kev. I hate to think how much time you are spending on here. It is appreciated though 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> steve o & LoveiTT,
> 
> Unfortunately it would appear that you are both having problems with the same member. I would recommend getting in touch with each other to see if you can help each other to get this resolved. I will also PM the user advising him of the action the forum can take.
> 
> Please keep me informed and I can assure you that the appropriate action will be taken.


Are we not going to find out who it is so no-one else gets stitched up? Surely letting people take avoiding action is the best action the forum can take? 

Kev, can you let us all know what action the forum _can_ take you're referring to above - I'd kind of assumed it would be fairly powerless to resolve this unfortunately


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Are we not going to find out who it is so no-one else gets stitched up? Surely letting people take avoiding action is the best action the forum can take?


As the buyers are yet to name the seller, I am in no position to name anybody as of yet. Suffice to say the sellers account is being watched to make sure no more goods are put up for sale. If the time comes to name & shame, we will do so.



clived said:


> Kev, can you let us all know what action the forum _can_ take you're referring to above - I'd kind of assumed it would be fairly powerless to resolve this unfortunately


The TTF can take no 'forceful' action as such to out the user into resolving the issue, however we can act upon any legal request for assistance. We will also take the appropriate action regarding the users access to the TTF to ensure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Baring in mind that there is now two of us involved in the same situation *AND* with the same forum member then I think it only fair to other members of this forum that I reveal his forum ID which is:

*scott-tt225*

As bad as I feel doing this, I would hate to hear that someone else is or just about to buy something from him. If you are about to buy from him then obviously do not part with any money.

Unfortuantly, Scott has only himself to blame now by not getting in touch or delivering the goods for whatever reasons in the first place, had he done so then this would not have happened.

This is the first time I have ever been ripped off by a forum member and is certainly a lesson learnt by me.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As a foot note which I think is important, he contacted me via the TTF PM system saying that he had the item for sale but contacted me first - because he thought that it would be of interest to me - before putting it up in the For Sale section, so beware.

Graham


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> As a foot note which I think is important, he contacted me via the TTF PM system saying that he had the item for sale but contacted me first - because he thought that it would be of interest to me - before putting it up in the For Sale section, so beware.
> 
> Graham


I've just done that............. but i'm honest


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

*scott-tt225 *

People should read that user name carefully. There a lot of members with similar user names.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Very true and I was going to point that out as well - thanks for that. :wink:

Graham


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

whoops meant to click edit not reply


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Scott-tt225 lives with his folks in a very respectable area. Send a letter to his dad, you never know, he may ground him for a week and send your Â£150 back out of his pocket money :wink:

Si

I say string him up by the bollox, the kid sold me a tt, worst purchase I have ever made :roll:


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Graham, just got your PM, cheers mate, I'll be in touch.

With regards Scott, it is all very horrible when things get this way. I'm sure alot of you remember the saga myself and a few others had with another forum member not so long ago which was equally upsetting (I guess I just keep buying from the wrong forum members!!! :? )

I hate naming and shaming and the last incident was very ugly when the rest of the forum realised that the money had been taken and no intent to supply the goods was ever evident! 

Its tough and I think me and Graham will just have to do what we can, we still don't know all the details of what may be happening with Scott. So for now, if everyone else can just take the user name as someone to keep a wide birth of for now and not let comments get the way they did with a previous experience I had, I certainly would appreciate it.

Ideally we need a phone number and try and talk sensibly to the guy, understand what the issues are and try to get our money back. A refusal of co-operation to me means he took the money with malice and I have no trouble passing bank transfer info and messages sent via the forum onto the authorities. I believe TTF can also pass on IP info. If the chap lives in a nice area with mum and dad, I'm sure the last thing he wants is the local rozzers banging on his door and making a show of him! :roll:

I didn't realise we were having the same issue with the same guy Graham, so I'll get in touch.

Steve.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK Steve, I'll wait for your phone call.

Scott still hasn't read my last two PM's to him, hopefully he should have received my letter to him or at least it should have been delivered and signed for - maybe by his Mother or Father if he is away somewhere.

I am determined that I'm not going to let this episode get to me.

Graham


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Graham,
you can track this on the royal mail website. It will show a copy of their receipt with signature on.

Si


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, this issue has now been resolved - I think!

After sending a letter (special delivery) to Scott, I had a phone call from him today stating that the item will be with me tomorrow morning. I won't go into the why's and wherefores but it does seem a genuine mix up rather than a con.

I now have his phone number and will will call him tomorrow once the item is delivered.

It really is such a shame that it has gone this far but I guess (hope) that lessons have been learnt on both Scott's side as well as mine.

Thanks to you all for the advice (which was what this thread was all about) and support and also those who sent me PM's with words of encouragement.

Graham


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

glad it's all sorted out for you


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

hope you both sort it out with him ... there are words and there are actions


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm glad it looks like it will be resolved...situation s like this are always difficult.

It doesn't explain why others have had similar issues though!!


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm very glad that this appears to have been sorted.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just to let you all know that the item has now arrived. I have spoken to Scott to let him know that it had arrived and while I was on the phone he also said that Steve's item had also been re-sent.

I think that this was a case that Scott had gone away thinking that both items had been sent and delivered, but for different reasons, they never arrived and he was unaware of the situation.

Graham


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Pretty much buggered his chances of selling anything else on here though eh? :lol:


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

So come on then what did you buy


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

alibTTman said:


> So come on then what did you buy


Nothing exciting, just a spare RS4 wheel but may come in handy if a wheel gets curbed along the way. I've got one wheel at the moment which has got the smallest of nicks in it which I may change over for it.

Graham


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted Graham 

Mark


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Returned from my trip tonight Graham, noticed Scott has now picked up our messages (as items are no longer in outbox). Told you he'd probably been away since the 19th :wink:

Unfortunately he hasn't sent me anything to say he's resending the item??? :?

Maybe I'll see something soon? Have you recieved your item now or is it on its way???

Steve.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve hope it gets sorted for you and graham you acted like a true gent I like most on here wouldn't have been so restrained


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Pretty much buggered his chances of selling anything else on here though eh? :lol:


True :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

steve o said:


> Returned from my trip tonight Graham, noticed Scott has now picked up our messages (as items are no longer in outbox). Told you he'd probably been away since the 19th :wink:
> 
> Unfortunately he hasn't sent me anything to say he's resending the item??? :?
> 
> ...


Steve, when I spoke to Scott today, I asked him if he had sent your DV off and he said yes and you should be getting it tomorrow. I can PM his mobile number to you if you require it.

Graham


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

No worries Graham, if it doesn't come tomorrow I'll take the number. For now though, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt :wink:

Cheers mate.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Guys.

I would just like to post on here to say I hope the situation is now resolved, I appologise for all of the inconvenience caused.

I have been away for a couple of weeks with work, I left thinking that all was in hand with the delivery of these items plus a few others, but obviously it wasnt.

Graham you now have your item, I do appologise for the mix-up but thank you for you patience and not jumping to all sorts of conclusions as I would have done. I did offer the item to you before putting it up in the FSS, as I genuinly wanted to give you first dibs.

Steve, your item should land today before 11am. Could you please let me know when it does, I didnt pm straight away, wanted to reply when i could copy in the tracking number.

If you would like to contact me, I have put my mobile number in the pm.

Thank you to everybody that has joined-in. All of your pm's were friendly and most helpful, all that has done is fill my inbox. So, if anybody hasnt had a reply, the reason being I probably didnt get your pm as I had too much junk mail...

Scott


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

scott i wish you had been a bit more undersanding when we had a mix up last year :roll:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Before Scott goes through a character assassination, I would just like to say, that I have dealt with him in the past, and had no problems what so ever, he was quick to respond, and sent items out very quickly..


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

KammyTT Posted: Wed Jun 04, 2008 10:51 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

scott i wish you had been a bit more undersanding when we had a mix up last year :roll:

I think I have been understanding seeing that you never paid.......but sending bouncy cheques twice, not worth the hastle or bank charges of chasing....

qstix Posted: Wed Jun 04, 2008 12:20 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Before Scott goes through a character assassination, I would just like to say, that I have dealt with him in the past, and had no problems what so ever, he was quick to respond, and sent items out very quickly..

Cheers Rob.

I have sent literally hundreds of items to forum members, allways been fine, this instance was my fault and it all went tits up, but hopefully now resolved and everybody is happy..... You only ever hear the bad stories..

Scott


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> ...You only ever hear the bad stories...


True. At least it all ended well.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> At least it all ended well.


Yep, and I think that's where we shall leave it.


----------

